# My newest epiphytic ferns



## aspidites73 (Oct 2, 2012)

Thought I'd share a few photos of new (to my collection) fern species I picked up.

Microgramma megalophyllum 









Microgramma vacciniifolia 'silver form'. 









Davallia heterophylla This one has really neat textured fronds


----------



## KRich Frogger (Feb 15, 2013)

Very cool


----------



## JimO (May 14, 2010)

Nice! I'm jealous.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Love em! nice score


----------



## rabu92 (Mar 9, 2013)

Oooh that's exactly the kind of plants I want for my new viv, very nice.


----------



## IndustrialDreamz (Jul 15, 2013)

Where did you get those? They look awesome!!


----------



## aspidites73 (Oct 2, 2012)

I found them at a small nursery near me. It's just a husband and wife, but they have some cool stuff.


----------



## LoganR (Oct 25, 2013)

I need to find that small nursery. A couple of those are very nice.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Ive got some Davallia ( Humata) heterophylla on the way, super stoked


I really love that genus for super reliable viv ferns


----------



## aspidites73 (Oct 2, 2012)

It was very much an impulse buy on my part that I am quite happy with.



frogparty said:


> Ive got some Davallia ( Humata) heterophylla on the way, super stoked
> 
> 
> I really love that genus for super reliable viv ferns


----------



## boombotty (Oct 12, 2005)

frogparty said:


> Ive got some Davallia ( Humata) heterophylla on the way, super stoked
> 
> 
> I really love that genus for super reliable viv ferns


Where did you get if from if you don't mind me asking? I can't seem to find it anywhere.


----------



## Nick (Feb 19, 2008)

Charles Alford...

rareferns.com

Get on his mailing/offering list


----------



## readygrown (Apr 5, 2008)

I've bought from Charles a number of times. Always a nice product and hes got some really unusual stuff!

Sent from my XT897 using Tapatalk


----------

